# Icq Passwort am eigenen PC anzeigen Lassen!



## redbull320 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich besitze meinn ICQ account seit mehreren Jahren !

habe früher eine email adresse und Kontrollfrage genommen die ich jetzt  leider nicht mehr weiß!

habe vor ca. 2 Monaten mein PW geändert, weil jmd mit meinem account  sich einoggen wollte!

Gestern hat mein ICQ soo sehr Fachsen gemacht, dass ich es  deinstalliernen musste, habe es nun neu installiert, weiß aber leider  das Passwort nicht mehr .___.

Die sicherheitsfrage kann ich nicht mehr beantworten das ich sie nicht  mehr weiß, und mit das PW per mail zusenden auch nicht mehr, da ich  meine mail schon mehrmals geändert habe!

Habe aber noch mein Laptop auf dem das RICHTIGE passwort geschpeichert  ist !


Nun meine Frage wie kann ich mein  eigenes Passwort am Laptop herausfinden, am besten mit  hilfe eines Programmes, oder eine bestimmt datei wo das PW drin steht!

Und ich bracuhe dieses Programm nur für meinen EIGENEN PC ! 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

LG


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juli 2010)

Beim Laptop den Ordner von ICQ bei Win7 unter C:\Benutzer\dein Name\AppData\Roaming kopieren und beim anderen Computer einfügen an der selben Stelle und dein ICQ ist wieder wie vorher. 

PS: Also ein Prog was das Passwort erkennt, gibts es afaik nicht!


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

Doch da gabs mal eins wo man so per Drag&Drop ne Lupe auf das Passwortfeld zieht.

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das hieß -.- Oh man.

Aber versuchs erstmal mit der Roaming Methode.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. Juli 2010)

> PS: Also ein Prog was das Passwort erkennt, gibts es afaik nicht!



gibts sehrwohl

bei SIW geht man einfach unter ''werkzeuge'' und dann ''passwörter im klartext'' und dann mit der lupe über die sterne und schon siehts man....

habs gerade mit skype probiert.....


----------



## kelevra (6. August 2010)

Selbstverständlich gibt es ein Tool um das eigene ICQ Passwort auszulesen:

Nirsoft Messenger Password Viewer (Freeware)

ACHTUNG: Benutzung nur bei eigenen Daten legal. Also schön brav sein.


----------

